# Newbie here. Question on tank cycling



## JP (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all. I just picked up my first aquarium on Saturday(55 gallon) and started the cycling process that day. Here is what my last three days have looked like since I started tracking on Sunday
day 2: ph- 7.4  ammonia- .5  nitrite- 0
day 3: ph- 7.2  ammonia- .25  nitrite- 0
day 4(today): ph- 7.2  ammonia- 0  nitrite- 0

How soon before I can add fish without hurting them?
I am planning on getting some cichlids, not sure wich ones yet though.
Here is a pic of my setup btw:
[/img]


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Exactly how are you cycling the tank? Are you adding ammonia? Or are you intending to cycle with fish?


----------



## JP (Apr 27, 2005)

I just filled it up and added Proquatics bacteria starter. Do I need to add ammonia?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

yes you do. the bacteria eat the amonia which form another bacteria to eat there waste.


----------



## lawngnome (Apr 19, 2005)

not really what also happens is most of the original bacteria die off and the remainig bacteria feed on them
so u dont need to add ammonia


----------



## JP (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok. So how long should I wait before adding a fish?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

When cycling a new aquarium, two totally different bacteria strains have to develop. The first ( nitrosomonas ) use ammonia as a food source and give off a waste product called nitrite. The second bacteria ( nitrobacter ) use nitrite and give off nitrates. Ammonia and nitrite are both highly toxic to fish. Nitrates are also toxic but not nearly as bad as the other two. When a tank is completely cycled, ammonia and nitrite are constantly broken down into nitrate. Nitrate is then removed by water changes. That's why its so important to change water often.... longnome, you DO have to add ammonia constantly while cycling. If you don't the bacteria will not have a food source and will die! JP, you can not safely add fish until the cycle is complete. It could take 3-4 weeks. Maybe longer. You cannot tell without test equipment. I'm not familiar with the "bacteria starter" you mentioned but there is a lot of "snake oil" out there, that is designed to seperate a hobbyist from his money. The only one I know of, that works, is Bio-Spira and its expensive!!! Good luck.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

what is this snake oil, i hear about exactly then.
I got some Stress Zyne and was told it was snake oil


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

snake oil is a general term for a product that claims to do something, but doesn't. Stress Zyme is one of them, it doesn't help cycle a tank.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

conning ba***rds


----------

